# Windshield caught a pebble on the highway and now......



## King Sofa (Dec 15, 2017)

My car has been deactivated. 

I had a pebble hit my windshield while on a ride and sent a message to support just to find out if there was any coverage or if I needed to contact my insurance company.

Basically they are treating it like an accident and did me the courtesy of deactivating my car until I get it fixed. 

I already know based on other posts I have read that I am SOL on getting the repair paid for by Uber. No surprise there. Wish I had read that before I shot myself in the foot by telling them about the windshield.

Is this right? Can they really deactivate my car over a star in my windshield the size of a quarter that is not currently spreading?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Sofakingjaded said:


> My car has been deactivated.
> 
> I had a pebble hit my windshield while on a ride and sent a message to support just to find out if there was any coverage or if I needed to contact my insurance company.
> 
> ...


They can.

You can get a repair at places like Jiffy Lube ( oil changing place, not sure if it's national) for about $20.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

Your personal insurance will likely fix it for free (no deductible) if it can be spot epoxied.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I have progressive and they paid to have it filled with epoxy by safelite in my driveway. It was the size of a pea, and never grew filled in.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Never tell Uber anything remotely negative about you or your car. Let them find out on their own if they are able. It's just like if you get pulled over by a cop and you have an 8-ball of blow on you or a body in the trunk. Just don't mention it.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

Trunkcorpse said:


> Never tell Uber anything remotely negative about you or your car. Let them find out on their own if they are able. It's just like if you get pulled over by a cop and you have an 8-ball of blow on you or a body in the trunk. Just don't mention it.


Felony evading is better in this case. Except it was more like 14 grams. Bail, run, hide the goods and turn oneself in the next day saying you were scared.


----------



## Trunkcorpse (Oct 27, 2017)

Expiditer77 said:


> Felony evading is better in this case. Except it was more like 14 grams. Bail, run, hide the goods and turn oneself in the next day saying you were scared.


That's what I'm talking about


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Sofakingjaded said:


> My car has been deactivated.
> 
> I had a pebble hit my windshield while on a ride and sent a message to support just to find out if there was any coverage or if I needed to contact my insurance company.
> 
> ...


uber is your friend


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

I still can not understand how naive people are....you got a tiny crack in your windshield so you decided to call Uber (who has a $1000 deductible) to see if they will have their ($1000 deductible) insurance fix it??? What, Lyft ($2500 deductible) didn't send someone out right away?

Thank You for your services....enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Sofakingjaded said:


> My car has been deactivated.
> 
> I had a pebble hit my windshield while on a ride and sent a message to support just to find out if there was any coverage or if I needed to contact my insurance company.
> 
> ...


I know it's too late for this advice, but you should always avoid involving Uber in any situation unless you're willing to be deactivated. Even if it seems like there would be no reason whatsoever for Uber to take that action, Uber CSRs are so atrocious and confused in general that the most benign issue will be escalated to the point of ridiculousness, and the driver will ALWAYS be screwbered by Uber.

I don't contact Uber unless they owe me money or they take money from me erroneously. Anything else isn't worth risking getting them involved.

There are so many threads on this forum that were started by drivers who contacted Uber about something completely innocuous, only to be deactivated and SOL simply because the Uber Team of Mensa Members misunderstood the subject at hand.

It sucks because you were just being proactive about getting your small car repair taken care of, and now you're being punished for trying to be responsible. I'm so sorry. Uber truly is horrible. It blows my mind on a daily basis.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver (Oct 24, 2017)

I was DEACTIVATED last week for a few minutes, switching my car out.











NO RESPONSE NEEDED

UN MENSAJE DE UBER​
Hi FormerTaxiDriver,

Happy to help! I've checked your account and can confirm that the vehicle registration document you uploaded has been approved and is now active.

*Your account was reactivated and is now active. *You should be able to go online and take trips immediately. If you're still unable to go online, try signing out and back in again.

Feel free to reach out at any time.

Sent by V. on Thursday, January 4, 2018 at 3:02:09 PM


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sofakingjaded said:


> Is this right? Can they really deactivate my car over a star in my windshield the size of a quarter that is not currently spreading?


They can deactivate your car for a dirty windshield if they want.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

I would call Safelight (if they are in your area)

A small chip is a cheap fix with epoxy and you can hardly tell it's there (i can't tell)

Get it fixed while it's small enough to Epoxy,

https://www.safelite.com/windshield-repair



> _Windshield damage is frustrating - now you have to get it fixed. The good news is that if you have a chip or crack that's 6 inches or smaller, a quick windshield repair may be all you need.
> 
> Safelite has trained experts in the area of windshield repair. In fact, we repair more than one million windshields every year. We're here to help, but a repair may not be the right solution for everyone.
> 
> ...


Safelight has done it for me about half a dozen times or so for less than $100

For the time being get out some tape and tape the crack (It helps it from getting worse)

Hopefully you can get it fixed for way less than the cost of a windshield.

(if not Safelite will also sell you a new windshield OEM for a decent price installed and you don't have to tow it anywhere.)

But quarter size should be fixable depending on the location.

And replacing most windshields will come in CHEAPER than the deductible, no reason to call uber ever for it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Personal insurance usually covers windshield repair and replacement at a much lower price their the standard deductible. Unless, of course, you have cut rate insurance.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Personal insurance usually covers windshield repair and replacement at a much lower price their the standard deductible. Unless, of course, you have cut rate insurance.


Normally yes,

But if he was Ubering at the time there may not be any coverage at all on the windshield.

I've had to pay out of pocket for wind shield fixes on commercial policies cause the $250 deductible was 2x-3x the cost of the fix.

$1000 deductible... no way a new windshield costs that (on most cars)


----------

